# Nepiju.  Koštuju.



## bjoleniacz

Hi, 
I'm trying to translate this phrase.  I know nepiju means I don't drink.  Is koštuju slang?

Thanks.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi bjoleniacz, I don't think koštovat can be translated as a single-word verb here. I don't know in what context you saw it, but there is a T-shirt on sale with this inscription. Koštovat is archaic, but is also used in common informal Czech. The sense (in collocation with "nepiju", because  koštovat has other meanings too) is like the French "déguster" - someone who "tastes" or "tries out" whatever it is they're consuming.
It's usually applied to alcohol (in any form - wine, brandy, spirits, etc), but a quick trawl on the internet shows it can also be used with almost anything that is consumed: there are examples with goulash, cheese, jams and preserves, coffee, pickled cabbage, confectionery, etc. There's even one example where you can "koštovat kola" - try out bikes.
So "I don't drink, I taste" doesn't really convey the sense at all.  You might have to resort to some kind of workaround "Not a boozer, a connoisseur" or something. The idea is that the person doesn't drink just to get drunk or as the result of addiction, they like to try out or taste what they're drinking.


----------



## bjoleniacz

Thank you, Enquiring Mind!!


----------



## bibax

The idea is that the person is a drunkard and the saying "I don't drink, I merely degustate" is a stock excuse for such people. The T-shirt is meant ironically, you can wear it in the pub for amusement of your friends.

*koštovat* (in Standard Czech ochutnávat, degustovat) is from German *kosten* = to taste, to degust(ate);
*koštování* (ochutnávka, degustace) = dégustation, mostly associated with wine:

*feine Weine kosten* = (o)koštovat dobrého vína;

the German verb* kosten* also means _to cost_ (OE costen?):

*Wie viel kostet es?* (= Kolik to stojí? = How much does it cost?) So we also say: Kolik to _*koštuje*_? (= What does it cost?)


----------

